# Joe Dirt 2: Beautiful Loser Debuts on Blu-ray & DVD Jan. 12



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

“THE MULLET IS BACK!”



*JOE DIRT 2: Beautiful Loser*



The Exclusive Extended Edition Starring David Spade

Debuts on Blu-ray™ & DVD Jan. 12





CULVER CITY, Calif. (Nov. 2, 2015) – David Spade (Grown Ups franchise) returns to his most famous role as the trailer trash, mulleted hero in Crackle’s adventure comedy sequel
JOE DIRT 2: BEAUTIFUL LOSER, arriving in an Exclusive Extended Edition on Blu-ray™ and DVD Jan. 12 from Sony Pictures Home Entertainment. Joe Dirt (Spade) is now a family man who finds himself transported to the recent past where he embarks on an epic journey to get back to his loved ones in the present day. Familiar faces also returning include Brittany Daniel (TV’s “The Game”), Dennis Miller (Thank You For Smoking), and Academy Award® winner Christopher Walken (Best Supporting Actor, The Deer Hunter, 1978). JOE DIRT 2: BEAUTIFUL LOSER also stars Patrick Warburton (TV’s “Rules of Engagement,” “Seinfeld”), Mark McGrath (TV’s “Sharknado 3: Oh Hell No!”) and Adam Beach (TV’s “Law & Order: SVU”). 



Synopsis:

Joe Dirt (David Spade) returns with a mop in his hand and a mullet on his noggin. The white-trash hero embarks on a journey through the American heartland and time itself as he finds himself caught in the past.



Directed by Fred Wolf and written by David Spade & Fred Wolf. JOE DIRT 2: BEAUTIFL LOSER was produced by David Spade, Fred Wolf, Amy Kim, Jaime Burke and Brian Tanke. 



JOE DIRT 2: BEAUTIFUL LOSER has a run time of approximately 110 minutes and is not rated.​


----------

